# Different speed ram in same system?



## aff1nity (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey all!

I just built a new computer (socket 939 3700+ sandy asrockdual) and put a gigs worth of pc3200 ram in dual channel mode. It's working fine, but I also happen to have some spare pc2100 ram lying around (an extra gig worth of memory) and I was wondering if could help my system at all to install the other ram in dual channel mode in the other two slots?

Thanks!


----------



## internal (Jan 16, 2006)

Just like most computer hardware when it's all added together it will only run as fast as the weakest link in the chain.

So you'd gain actual memory size but it all would run at the speed of the slowest stuff.

In the end, having MORE ram is better (up to 2gigs I say), then worry about your speeds and timings after that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2006)

aff1nity said:
			
		

> Hey all!
> 
> I just built a new computer (socket 939 3700+ sandy asrockdual) and put a gigs worth of pc3200 ram in dual channel mode. It's working fine, but I also happen to have some spare pc2100 ram lying around (an extra gig worth of memory) and I was wondering if could help my system at all to install the other ram in dual channel mode in the other two slots?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry to really show my ignorance, in that case will PC3200 (400Mhz) run on a FSB333 system allbeit at the slower spead?

Cheers


----------



## infrared (Jan 18, 2006)

yep, it'll run fine.


----------



## RatusNatus (Jan 20, 2006)

It will run fine at low speeds... The pc3200 will run at pc2100 speeds.


----------



## matisamd (Jan 21, 2006)

Yea i am thinkign of running 2x512 kingston 2700 next to my Corsaire 2x512 PC4000 But i am trying to find out what kind of difference in BW i am going to end up with and how that will effect the system TBH i could just wait tell it arrives and try it but i have the "its not coming tell tuesday bug and i need to know now" .

I guess i will just have to wait and run my own little batch of tests, but would be nice if anyone has any links as i dont want to spend my time testing 

Thanks.


----------

